# Plow mounted headlights



## Liqalotapus (Oct 23, 2020)

Trying to find Michigan laws about driving a plow truck down the street without plow mounted headlights. I have searched the web and asked questions all over the web with no one able to find the Michigan laws pertaining to this question. If anyone has the law statue plz share or email me *[email protected]*
i don't have far to travel it's just a neighbor I promise to help plow out this winter if they helped me hook it up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I know the law states nothing shall block the factory headlights.


----------



## Liqalotapus (Oct 23, 2020)

Can u send me the statue plz TIA


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a dot law..

Search meatchicken on the puter and it should come up...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Section 257.683. & Section 257.699, & 257.684
For starters.

Source; http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(f0...etObject&objectName=mcl-300-1949-VI-EQUIPMENT


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats the need to know what the eggzact statute is


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

If you can not see where you are going , mount a light or lights high enough so you can .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Whats the need to know what the eggzact statute is


How else do you dispute the need for lights when a cop pulls you over while driving in pitch blackness?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> How else do you dispute the need for lights when a cop pulls you over while driving in pitch blackness?


I thought the fact that you can't see would be common sense enough?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> If you can not see where you are going , mount a light or lights high enough so you can .


Like jagoff lights?.....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I thought the fact that you can't see would be common sense enough?


Seeing is unnecessary if you are properly equipped


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If you have a plasma cutter or a torch you can make oblong cut outs in the plow mold board that will align with the factory truck headlites. Then cover the holes with plexi glass.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

common sense 101, if the plow blocks the lights on vehicle, alternate need to be installed, headlights, turn signal, running lights....much cheaper than a lawsuit


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> common sense 101, if the plow blocks the lights on vehicle, alternate need to be installed, headlights, turn signal, running lights....much cheaper than a lawsuit


You're missing the point - we weren't talking about "common sense." We were talking about which law specifically requires you to _use_ common sense. 'Cuz if there isn't one, I ain't gonna. _The man_ ain't gonna make _me_ his puppet.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

This thread ranks right up there with using a water heater cut in half and using seatbelts to strap it to the back of a soccer mom mini van.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Another one that ain't coming back


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> common sense 101, if the plow blocks the lights on vehicle, alternate need to be installed, headlights, turn signal, running lights....much cheaper than a lawsuit


What if you have one of those old sno way plows with a clear mold board?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dieselss said:


> Another one that ain't coming back


Neither should this one....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> What if you have one of those old sno way plows with a clear mold board?


Good question - the obvious answer is that the clear moldboard lets the truck headlights through which is how it's marketed but I have no idea how that was supposed to work once, you know, snow got on it. I've only seen a couple that didn't have the headlight "upgrade" and it looked like people kept the plow low enough for the truck lights to shine over the top. I seem to recall that the blades were pretty short.

Most of SnoWay's stuff seems to be designed strictly by marketing people. Somewhere I posted a picture of their ridiculous controller.

Edit: it looks like now SnoWay includes lights standard even on the Lexan moldboard. Wonder if there was an issue at some point.
https://www.snoway.com/plows/22-series/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Good question - the obvious answer is that the clear moldboard lets the truck headlights through which is how it's marketed but I have no idea how that was supposed to work once, you know, snow got on it. I've only seen a couple that didn't have the headlight "upgrade" and it looked like people kept the plow low enough for the truck lights to shine over the top. I seem to recall that the blades were pretty short.
> 
> Most of SnoWay's stuff seems to be designed strictly by marketing people. Somewhere I posted a picture of their ridiculous controller.
> 
> ...


Some of those homeowner plows are so.low you push more snow with the grill than the plow...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Some of those homeowner plows are so.low you push more snow with the grill than the plow...


HA HA HA.

Whatever.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

dieselss said:


> I thought the fact that you can't see would be common sense enough?


Sight is Sooo overrated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TwiceStroked said:


> Sight is Sooo overrated.


Was to some pple who couldn't weld....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I figured the mods wouldve shut it down with his name alone...asking for the actual statue was over the top liberal.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> I figured the mods wouldve shut it down with his name alone...asking for the actual statue was over the top liberal.


Lol - I completely missed that


----------

